# deletion of node in threaded binary tree



## cool_callis (Oct 30, 2007)

can any tell me the algorithm/code or simply explain the procedure to delete  a node from right in threaded binary tree?????????


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 30, 2007)

This  link gives the algorithm as well as explanation of Threaded Binary Trees.
Also check out other data structures algorithms as well.


----------

